

Time to hang up the pajamas - razorburn
http://www.newsweek.com/id/183666

======
tokenadult
"In late 2005 a columnist who writes for the ABC News Web site predicted that
by 2010 the blogosphere would create 'a whole new group of major corporations
and media stars" and that 'billions of dollars will be made by those prescient
enough to either get onboard or invest in these companies.'"

I think someone could make some serious money betting in the market against
the prediction coming true.

